# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Verplicht eigen risico

## Leontien

Voor verzekerden van 18 jaar en ouder geldt in de basisverzekering een verplicht eigen risico. In 2008 is het eigen risico 150 euro per jaar. Per 1 januari 2009 bedraagt het 155 euro.

*Het verplichte eigen risico geldt niet voor:*
- huisarts 
- verloskundige zorg 
- kraamzorg 
- jeugdpakket tandheelkundige zorg voor jongeren tot 22 jaar 

*Verschillen tussen verzekeraars*
Zorgverzekeraars krijgen in 2009 extra mogelijkheden om het verplicht eigen risico helemaal niet of gedeeltelijk niet in rekening te brengen. U kunt hiervan profiteren wanneer u:

- zorg inroept bij een 'voorkeursaanbieder', een zorgaanbieder waarmee de verzekeraar speciale afspraken heeft gemaakt; 
- gebruik maakt van genees- of hulpmiddelen die de zorgverzekeraar aanbeveelt; 
- een preventieprogramma volgt voor diabetes, depressie, hart- en vaatziekten, chronisch obstructief longlijden of overgewicht. 

Let op: Verzekeraars beslissen zelf of ze het eigen risico niet, gedeeltelijk of volledig in rekening brengen. Er bestaan dus verschillen tussen verzekeraars. Informeer bij verzekeraars hoe zij omgaan met het eigen risico.


Bron: kiesbeter.nl

----------

